# Control & anger issues



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Does anybody know of a website I can print q&a or list of comments to show my husband? Maybe he doesn't realize how he's hurting me.....maybe he really thinks he's right and I'm wrong.


----------



## Tool (Feb 14, 2011)

What is he mad about.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I would suggest reading some of the books that were suggested to you on other threads first. A list of Q&A isn't going to do anything right now but probably make him more angry. Read those books, educate yourself on what you're dealing with, and how for YOU to handle YOU when he acts the way he does. You can't fix him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Marraige Builders Questionnaires may be a Great place to start, can print these out, one for you to complete and one for him ....

Love Busters Questionnaire


----------

